# Predator Quest 6-24X50



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

I recently bought a predator quest scope but am looking to get a sunshade, does anyone know where i can get one for this scope OR any other model sunshade that would fit? Thanks for help


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

That's strange that it didn't come with one. I just recently bought a PQ 4.5-18 that I'm selling without even mounting it. (didn't realize it was 30 MM) mine came with a shade.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Yea im not sure why but any idea what might fit


----------



## WarYote (Feb 1, 2012)

where did you buy it from?? if so call them up because your suppose to get a sunshade with that scope


----------



## Keatts (Dec 26, 2012)

I have the Simmons 6x24x44 and it can with a sun shade.


----------



## Keatts (Dec 26, 2012)

All-Around Outdoorsman I got home today and was cleaning out my gun cabinet. I have a sun shade for a Simmons 50mm scope. If you are not in a hurry email me on this. It came off a 2.8x10 50mm Simmons I h sold the gun and scope but still have the shade.


----------

